# Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (4. September 2011)

Hallo, ich suche einen neuen CPU-Kühler für meinen Core i5 2500k, der kühler sollte von der Höhe her nicht mit der Seitenwand meines Antec Dark-Fleet 30 kollidieren, es sollten aber auch corsair vengeance darunter oder daneben passen, jetzt ist aber meine frage ob ich meine Grafikkarte in den zweiten Slot stecken kann ohne die vollen 16 lanes zu verlieren. Ich habe mir bisher den thermalright archon angeschaut, vielleicht kollidiert er aber mit der Seitenwand.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*



> Grafikkarte in den zweiten Slot stecken kann ohne die vollen 16 lanes zu verlieren.


 welches modell?

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler - 120mm

Die passen aber 100%

cosair H60
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)

cosair H80
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Hydro Series H80 (Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1)


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (4. September 2011)

Ich hab das Msi p67a-gd53


----------



## ASD_588 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

währen die oben genanten etwas?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Ich überlege mir doch den Archon zu holen und dann eine neues window zu kaufen das ich passend zuschneide und mehr Platz lasse.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Dieser wäre auch eine Option:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Den hab ich mir auch angesehen, passen da den die vengeance drunter?


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*



Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Den hab ich mir auch angesehen, passen da den die vengeance drunter?


Könnte passen und wenn nicht, kann man glaube ich diese "Hahnenkämme" auch abschrauben. Dienen meist eh nur der Show, auf die Kühlung haben die Dinger fast keinen Einfluß...

Gruß


----------



## Furion (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

hab gestern mal spaßeshalber die Kühlkörper von 'nem Vengeance Low Profile Riegel entfernt... da war einfach nur ein großer Klebestreifen drunter, war auch kein Problem, das Aluminium wieder anzubringen....
bei so dickem Kleber (und ich bezweifle irgendwie, dass es Wärmeleitkleber war^^) kann der Kühler an sich auch keinen großen Effekt haben
Also würde ich auch die Kühler entfernen, die haben eh keinen Einfluss


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Am liebsten wäre es mir halt den Archon zu nehmen und dann ein neues Fenster einzubauen bei dem ich dann längere Schrauben nehme, so müsste der Archon eigentlich passen, ich möchte ihn aber nicht bestellen und ihn am Ende zurückschicken


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (15. November 2011)

Okay, da ein archon auf keinen Fall passt bräuchte ich eine alternative, könnte ein prolimatech armageddon reinpassen?


----------



## Jackey555 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Der Genesis lässt definitiv genug Platz für die Rams inklusive Heatspreader. Das Gehäuse müsste ihn von der Höhe auch locker verkraften.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (15. November 2011)

Ich könnte den armageddon halt günstig bekommen, das Problem ist nur das in meinem gehäuse nur 16cm Platz von CPU bis Seitenwand sind


----------



## Jackey555 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Der Armageddon passt auf keinen Fall, da er höher als 160mm ist. Musst du dir leider aus dem Kopf schlagen.

Mit dem Genesis hättest du noch eine mm Platz. Wird also vom Gehäuse her knapp. Auch der TR Macho, ein sehr guter P/L-Kühler wird die Dimensionen des Gehäuses schon fast sprengen. 

Würde dir den Mugen 2 empfehlen, der passt in das Gehäuse, kühlt sehr gut und ist nicht zu teuer. Wenn es mit den Rams Probleme gibt kannst du den Heatspreader ja immer noch entfernen.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

wie hoch darf der kühler maximal sein?


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> wie hoch darf der kühler maximal sein?





Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur das in meinem gehäuse nur 16cm  Platz von CPU bis Seitenwand sind



Hat der Te schon genannt.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Der genesis könnte passen aber der ist ja auch 16cm hoch, der armageddon ist 16,3, die einzigen die passen könnten sind also matterhorn und megahalems wenn ich das richtig sehe?


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*



Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> Der genesis könnte passen aber der  ist ja auch 16cm hoch, der armageddon ist 16,3, die einzigen die passen  könnten sind also matterhorn und megahalems wenn ich das richtig  sehe?



Nein



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Würde dir den Mugen 2 empfehlen, der passt in  das Gehäuse, kühlt sehr gut und ist nicht zu teuer. Wenn es mit den Rams  Probleme gibt kannst du den Heatspreader ja immer noch  entfernen.



Der Mugen 2 hat eine Bauhöhe von 155 mm. Er passt somit definitiv. Zudem  ist der mitgelieferte Lüfter brauchbar und er ist nicht allzu teuer.  Würde den Mugen 2 dem Mugen 3 vorziehen, da er bessere  Silenteigenschaften hat. Zudem ist er vergleichseise günstig. 

Geh auf Nummer sicher und nimm den Mugen 2!

 Wie auf diesem Bild ersichtlich (KLICK) dürfte es je nach Boardlayout auch keine Probleme mit hohen Rams geben. Wenn du keine Vollbestückung hast passt es 110%tig.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (16. November 2011)

Sicher das der megahalems nicht passt? Bei dem Mugen wäre aber eine backplate sinnvoll da er ja relativ schwer ist


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Eine Backplate ist bei allen Kühlern dieser Preisklasse dabei, da kommst du nicht drum rum. Ist auch wesentlich besser bezüglich Anpressdruck. Zudem kann sich nicht einfach eine Pushpin lösen. Die genannten Lüfter würden sich alle ohne eine Backplate evtl ablösen.

Der Megahalems hat 165mm und passt definitiv nicht. Was hast du denn gegen den Mugen 2? Der liegt Leistungstechnisch nahezu gleichauf mit dem Megahalems (ca 1 -2 Grad Differenz) und ist wesentlich günstiger. Zudem passt er in dein Gehäuse.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (17. November 2011)

Ach so in Geizhals steht das er 158mm hoch ist, bein matterhorn steht das er auch 158 hoch ist, stimmt das? Der kühler sollte vielleicht schwarz sein, gibt es da einen?


----------



## chrizz0 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Hi,

ich hab die Vengance auf nem Asrock p67 pro3 und den Macho hr-02 um meinen 2500k zu kühlen. Passt alles. Nur mein Gehäuse geht nicht mehr zu, weil der Kühler doch sehr hoch ist!


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Ja, das ist mein problem, ich suche einen kühler der in mein Gehäuse passt? Weiss niemand einen?
Hier hätte ich mal eine geizhals liste http://gh.de/?cat=WL-198439
Welcher der Kühler hat das beste preis leistungs verhältnis? Ich könnte auch einen anderen lüfter dafür nehmen


----------



## Jackey555 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Zum dritten mal. Scythe Mugen 2. Der ist echt gut und nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (18. November 2011)

Okay, danke was sind eig die leisesten lüfter in schwarz oder blau? Oder doch den Nordwand? 
Könnte ich auch den evga superclock nehmen oder ist der schlechter als der Mugen 2?


----------



## Jackey555 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Der EVGA kommt niemals an den Mugen heran. Der Mugen 2 ist deutlich besser, nimm den einfach. Der Lüfter des Mugen ist wirklich brauchbar. Die leisesten Lüfter würde ich nicht nehmen. Eher einen Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke. Wofür willst du die Lüfter verwenden? Als Tausch für den Mügen 2 (was nicht nötig ist) oder für dein Gehäuse? Welche Größe soll es denn sein (120mm oder 140mm)? Was ist dein Budget?


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (18. November 2011)

Okay, endgültig überzeugt, also vorne kommen jetzt zwei enermax in der Pcgh Edition rein, oben ein Be quiet Silent Wings 140 USC und hinten bräuchte ich dann noch einen, wenn der Lüfter vom Mugen reicht würde ich denn lassen sonst bräuchte ich einen/zwei neue Lüfter für den


----------



## Jackey555 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer CPU-Kühler für Intel Core I5-2500k*

Kann man machen. Sind alles gute Lüfter. Probiere einfach dein Glück mit dem Lüfter vom Mugen 2. Austauschen kann man ihn immer noch.


----------

